# 2 nannies needed in Alexandria



## laura38 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi,

I need 2 nannies fulltime for 1 and 1/2 month this summer. Starting 25th of June to 16th of August. We´ll be staying in Bianki Alexandria.

Please, is there anyone that knows how I can find 2 good relieble egyptian nannies? Where can I add this? Are there any nanny agencies? Job agencies? How much is the sallery for such jobs?


Thanks alot.

H


----------

